# How to open Chubby Gorillas easier and stop them from leaking



## Hooked (11/4/19)

Actually, YouTube says, "How to open Chubby Gorillas easier and stop them from leaking *juice.*" 

What else would they leak?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/19)

Thanks for the tip @Hooked! I hate the Chubbies because of the juice build up... you would think by now after selling millions of these that they would have fixed the damn issue! I will try the tip and see if it works!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

